# Western flyer chain drive tricycle



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 6, 2014)

An older gentleman who works maintenance at the local assisted living apartments is working on an old tricycle he got for $20. Any thoughts, help, suggestions?


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 6, 2014)

Appears to be a 1960s Murray that was sold through Western Auto stores under their brand name. Looks pretty much complete. Not sure if there was a chain guard cover on the one side that is missing now or they were made open like that.

Dave


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 6, 2014)

There are screw holes so it would have had another side for it.


----------

